# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  The stigma of being a balding man...

## InfamousBradley

Most women don't like seeing a man under the age of 50 losing hair. They tend to be turned off by it. It is a shame really. It is even worse the younger you get. I have a friend who got married young and his wife divorced him when he started losing his hair in his late 20's. Not even joking.

Why is it okay for women to treat men like this and then complain when men say they don't want to date a gal for being too heavy? Makes no sense. We can't control our hair loss but you can hop on a treadmill and fix your issue.

----------


## pkipling

I think it's all relative and has more to do with each individual person/woman than an overall reflection on society at large. I know _plenty_ of men who have advanced hair loss, no hair, etc. who are in perfectly happy, successful, healthy relationships. I also know single men with MPB who have very active dating lives, and aren't held back in the slightest. Sure, they may not necessarily be dating the "models", but they're dating and happy. Not only that, but the ones that do tend to date very attractive women are the ones with the confidence and personality to not give a crap about their hair loss. 

If anything, I would say that a lot of the anecdotal stories you hear about "balding men who can't get a date" are probably the men who have such high standards for women that they only want to date the 9s and the 10s (with us men being the visual creatures that we are). I guarantee if some of these men were open to dating women that they didn't initially find as "traditionally attractive", they could easily find a beautiful woman who would love to be with them, balding or not. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## pajason

> Most women don't like seeing a man under the age of 50 losing hair. They tend to be turned off by it. It is a shame really. It is even worse the younger you get. I have a friend who got married young and his wife divorced him when he started losing his hair in his late 20's. Not even joking.
> 
> Why is it okay for women to treat men like this and then complain when men say they don't want to date a gal for being too heavy? Makes no sense. We can't control our hair loss but you can hop on a treadmill and fix your issue.


 Its similar to a woman being flat chested or a few pounds overweight.  Some people care and some don't.  Also if a women is a 10 except she's flat chested(or 20 pounds over weight) then she won't have a issue finding a man.  it will make her a 8 or 9 depending on the man she is dating's personal preferences.  Same with being bald.  very few prefer a bald man but if your generally good looking some women won't care even attractive ones.

----------


## Simar

hahahaha...its actually very funny InfamousBradley

Well you are absolutely right. One can not control hair loss but its easy to loose weight .

----------


## Peter Harington

Depends on the person i say

----------


## BaldBearded

> Most women don't like seeing a man under the age of 50 losing hair. They tend to be turned off by it. It is a shame really. It is even worse the younger you get. I have a friend who got married young and his wife divorced him when he started losing his hair in his late 20's. Not even joking.
> 
> Why is it okay for women to treat men like this and then complain when men say they don't want to date a gal for being too heavy? Makes no sense. We can't control our hair loss but you can hop on a treadmill and fix your issue.


 Sorry, I simply don't buy it. Do the math... there are simply NOT enough men  to go around for women under 50 to date men who are an N0. It's about attitude, and expectations.

There is also the misconception that what people SAY and what they DO are two different things. It's like people who say they go to church, and actually do. Voting, etc. So while if the woman on the street is polled, she is likely to say no, prefer a man with a full head of hair, she may very well wind up marrying a balding guy.

----------

